# Desert Tortoise Documentary?



## Teko (Sep 20, 2008)

So, a thought has popped into my head, and I'm _very_ curious to know whether or not any documentaries have been done on the conservation of the desert tortoises? If anyone knows, please let me know!

~Allison


----------



## Josh (Sep 20, 2008)

i haven't seen or heard of a documentary specifically about the desert tortoise but i have seen several desert docus that feature the DT.
if there is one out there, i'd love to see it and if there isn't one, well, by golly, we should make one! where's michael 'chelonologist' to help us find the little guys and write about them?


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think there's been one made specifically about desert tortoise, but I remember seeing a couple of desert documentaries that included a small focus on desert tortoise. There's a really cool scene from a National Geographic special on the Sonora Desert that shows a desert tortoise chasing a Gila monster out of its burrow. I also remember seeing a PBS documentary on deserts last year that focused a lot on desert tortoise, with interviews of a couple of desert tortoise biologists.

Making one sounds like a big project. You need two things to get something like that off the ground - time and money. Both are tough to come by these days...


----------

